# Tighten 1969 GTO steering



## aseylys (Mar 29, 2010)

My steering in my 69 GTO is very loose, I know to tighten the steering on some other cars you tighten the allen bolt, is that the same for the GTO? If not, can someone explain how to? Thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, back off the jam nut, tighten it down to the stop, then back off half a turn or so. I turn the steering shaft while adjusting and watch the pitman arm and try to get no play, back off a smidge, tighten the jam nut, test drive. Then tighten down a bit more and repeat until you get is tight, but not too tight that it binds the box or is darty. If it's still loose, look for worn components. Don't overtighten as you don't want it to lock up and not turn, so go in steps.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That adjustment is critical!! The box heats up with usage and it can lock when it gets hot if tightened too much.
I would look for other worn components first. I'd check tie rod ends, idler arm, pitman arm, center link, steering rag joint, ball joints and wheel bearings for play before I even thought about adjusting the steering gear box.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree 100% with Rukee. The gearbox lash is the LAST place to look for looseness. I would think that the center link would be the first, or maybe the idler arm.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I thought that it was obvious to check all the components. I tighten the steering box's on all my cars to remove the play, if you don't, you should. I agree, don't overtighten it, but do adjust it. I have never had a car that didn't improve with adjustment.
OK, replace upper and lower control arm bushings with Polyurathane, new ball joints, new tie rod ends, inner and outers, new center link, new idler arm. Put a bigger sway bar on with new bushings and end links and the car will handle fantastic and be rock solid on the road. Oh, and make sure you align it prior to any real driving. A mid 70's Z28 or Trans Am 1 1/4" sway bar will bolt right on an A body, just need new bushings, I'm putting one on mine.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Center the steering before adjusting it..JerryB.


----------

